# When are you guys gonna finally support openGL?



## Kazekai (Mar 21, 2016)

I can't stream any game I emulate through EPSXE because of this, its DX GL is vastly inferior to the OGL one and it doesn't let me run neat shaders either. Having to set the program to display my entire monitor is unacceptable, if I wanted to do that crap again I'd go back to using LS Procaster.

No, this isn't an EPSXE issue, it's an OBS issue and I confirmed that on two separate forums dedicated to emulation 3 years ago when I ran into this problem.

And recently I found out that I cannot even stream art in Krita unless I set it to directX mode which is inferior to its openGL mode because it doesn't make my strokes as smooth or my colors blend as well. When I asked the Krita devs about it, they basically said this was a problem with OBS as well and their only solution was, 'lo and behold, run a display capture.

I don't want everyone watching my streams to see me checking my skype/discord/steam messages or what people send me so obviously that is not an acceptable solution. Many games and software today support both DX/OGL support, why doesn't yours?

I also checked your "missing features" page and am disappointed to see that wasn't listed as one. Your software runs on Mac and Linux now, are you gonna tell me those OSes have to emulate DX through Wine just to window broadcast? Because that would be pretty messed up.

Edit: Excuse the abrasiveness but basically when I ran into this setback 3 years ago I asked for some help on OBS's IRC and was basically told a bold-faced lie about how it was the developer of the ePSXe GL's failt and not a problem with OBS and I haven't forgiven that.


----------



## Suslik V (Mar 21, 2016)

Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
With recording attempt, please...

And describe more what mean 'you cannot stream any game you emulate'. Your watchers see no video? Hear no audio? You have distortions in video? You have distortions in audio? You cannot connect to the server? Your stream has stutters? Any other issues?


----------



## Adrian Schofield (Mar 21, 2016)

ePSXe works fine for me using Game Capture, Capture any fullscreen Application. To be honest I can see why you are having problems, there is a hell of a lot going on under the hood here which could cause OBS (and in fact any capture software a problem) however I have it working using a ROM of Colin McRae Rally (my favourite PS1 game) and have successfully recorded.

I would say that you are better off asking on ePSXe boards rather than here. For a start I noticed there are at least two graphics engines supported by ePSXe, I installed Pete's OpenGL2 engine as that was recommended for Nvidia cards but there are others which may or may not work with OBS.

Let me know if you need any more information about what I did and please also respond to @Suslik V if you think that there is still a problem with OBS.


----------



## Greendweller (Mar 21, 2016)

Perhaps you want to try:  Settings->Advanced->renderer->OpenGL.
Not sure if you mean this but if so:  That option has been there for a while.


----------



## Kazekai (Mar 21, 2016)

Adrian Schofield said:


> ePSXe works fine for me using Game Capture, Capture any fullscreen Application. To be honest I can see why you are having problems, there is a hell of a lot going on under the hood here which could cause OBS (and in fact any capture software a problem) however I have it working using a ROM of Colin McRae Rally (my favourite PS1 game) and have successfully recorded.
> 
> I would say that you are better off asking on ePSXe boards rather than here. For a start I noticed there are at least two graphics engines supported by ePSXe, I installed Pete's OpenGL2 engine as that was recommended for Nvidia cards but there are others which may or may not work with OBS.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more information about what I did and please also respond to @Suslik V if you think that there is still a problem with OBS.



Game capture gives me a black screen. I also pointed out that this isn't an ePSXe problem and the fact other things (like an art program I mentioned in the OP) have issues with openGL proves this. I can even link to Krita's help boards on the topic of streaming through OBS: https://userbase.kde.org/Krita/Manual/FAQ#OBS_can.27t_record_the_Krita_openGL_canvas I use window capture for art software because I'd rather not advertise every little thing I'm doing on my desktop to whoever is watching.



Greendweller said:


> Perhaps you want to try:  Settings->Advanced->renderer->OpenGL.
> Not sure if you mean this but if so:  That option has been there for a while.



I have tried it before but it isn't foolproof and just made my game look like this: http://i.imgur.com/aPmmTto.png


----------



## Greendweller (Mar 21, 2016)

That's a rather old version of obs. Have you tried obs-studio to see if the problem still persists?
You can grab it from the downloadpage.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 21, 2016)

ePSXe works fine here with the latest versions of OBS classic and Studio.
Kind of strange you complain about not supporting OpenGL, but you are using some ancient version of OBS. OBS Studio and Classic have supported OpenGL for game capture for quite some time.


----------



## H4ndy (Mar 21, 2016)

Krita is an edge case since its using a small OpenGL context within its main window and is not a complete OpenGL application. In this case you can only do display capture with enabled OpenGL acceleration. Get a 2nd monitor for chats or switch to annother scene if you want to handle private stuff.

On the other side, ePSXe works perfectly fine with OBS Studio and somewhat OK with OBS Classic (has some scaling issues when using higher internal rendering with Petes plugin). I am on Windows 10. Make sure to use the latest version of OBS, you 0.5x is very old.


----------



## Kazekai (Mar 22, 2016)

Greendweller said:


> That's a rather old version of obs. Have you tried obs-studio to see if the problem still persists?
> You can grab it from the downloadpage.



I tried krita with OBS studio today, it still had the same problem. That was why I even brought the issue up again. I had to format my PC back in february and lost everything including my ISO rips and emulators so I haven't tried studio on ePSXe but this problem actually persisted through classic for the entire duration I used it, I'd periodically go back to check to find out and the last time I checked was near the end of last december.

If you think studio works fine then I'll go through the bother of reinstalling ePSXe but I used a program that isn't a huge pain to install that I already had on this new rig to test the openGL support and it didn't work any better than it does in classic.



H4ndy said:


> Krita is an edge case since its using a small OpenGL context within its main window and is not a complete OpenGL application. In this case you can only do display capture with enabled OpenGL acceleration. Get a 2nd monitor for chats or switch to annother scene if you want to handle private stuff.
> 
> On the other side, ePSXe works perfectly fine with OBS Studio and somewhat OK with OBS Classic (has some scaling issues when using higher internal rendering with Petes plugin). I am on Windows 10. Make sure to use the latest version of OBS, you 0.5x is very old.



The screenshot is old, but I've always updated OBS and never had luck with classic.

I'll take your word for the ePSXe VS krita thing. I do actually want a solution and am not here to specifically start a fight but I have updated classic for years and it's always acted strangely with support to emulators that rely on openGL (which is kind of all of them I use except pcsx2 which has really bad OGL support) so I'll reinstall everything as I had it before (which is going to take a pretty long time) and get back to you, it is actually nice to have some affirmatives this time so I don't go into doing this feeling like I'm wasting my time, it's also nice to have a screenshot that makes what you say believable.


----------



## Kazekai (Mar 23, 2016)

So I tested classic again with a few things that use OGL and it still doesn't work for me, I have no idea why.

I tried studio with those same things and it does work - I also discovered the game capture feature in studio is significantly less ghetto than it was in classic (game capture usually wouldn't work with anything that wasn't using DX9 and even then it tended to blackscreen a lot and not return to the game if I tabbed out, it also didn't really like games running in a window before that that seems to have improved.) - although yeah, still cannot use krita no matter what I do to either program so I guess that just can't be fixed. I haven't tried all the emulators I used to use but PJ64 (using glide64) and dolphin have always worked for me in classic, I have to find out if they still work in studio.

It basically works for games, I tried it with PCSX2 in OGL mode earlier and that also worked, some steam games like limbo that use OGL also seem to work. (although it did act up once on fullscreen, I couldn't reproduce this.) All I can figure is that the reason classic has never worked for me with OGL is something on my end. My graphics card is an nvidia geforce gtx 660 and my CPU is an AMD FX 4170 4-cores if that is useful info, but seeing as I can just use studio now I don't really care as much, but I thought it would at least be constructive to post that here for the sake of system comparing if someone else has an issue and it's the least I can do to repay the help I was given.


----------

